

Target of Silk Road murder-for-hire plot tells his story - dil8
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/target-of-silk-road-murder-for-hire-plot-tells-his-story/

======
yitchelle
This article adds more contenxt to the story... [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/10/feds-silkroad-bos...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/10/feds-silkroad-boss-paid-80000-for-snitchs-murder-and-torture/)

------
srean
"According to federal agents, DPR paid an undercover agent to murder me"

How much credibility should one assign to Fed agents in such situations.

